# déplacer une piste dans itunes



## zyriab (30 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,
comment déplacer une piste (un chanson) dans itunes ? Je veux simplement changer l'ordre des chansosns à ma guise, c'est faisable.
J'ai essayé différentes possibilités sans succès. je suis sûr que c'est simple mais je n'y arrive pas.
Merci.


----------



## MacMadam (30 Mai 2005)

Sélectionne d'abord la liste à réorganiser, puis déplace le ou les titres de ton choix, par simple glisser-déposer. 

Si c'est impossible (la chanson ne se déplace pas, revenant à sa position initiale) :

-> Vérifie ton mode de tri : pour pouvoir déplacer un titre, ta liste doit être classée par numéro. Pour l'activer, clique sur l'en-tête des numéros ;
-> Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, vérifie ton mode de lecture. S'il est en "aléatoire" (bouton shuffle en bas de la fenêtre enfoncé), déconnecte-le.


----------



## zyriab (30 Mai 2005)

Le problème c'est que mes chansons n'ont pas de numéro et que, dans le menu commande, il n'y a pas d'ordre alléatoire. Mais, ça ne marche pas. Je souhaite déplacer, pour commencer, une chanson et  ce n'est pas possible&#8230;


----------



## heliotrope (30 Mai 2005)

salut, 

tu peux organiser tes chansons dans l'ordre de ton choix sur itunes uniquement dans le mix de soirée 
pour le reste bibliotheque playlist je ne crois que cela soit possible hors des tris basé sur les colonnes (albums, titres, ....)


----------



## MacMadam (30 Mai 2005)

zyriab a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que mes chansons n'ont pas de numéro et que, dans le menu commande, il n'y a pas d'ordre alléatoire. Mais, ça ne marche pas. Je souhaite déplacer, pour commencer, une chanson et ce n'est pas possible&#8230;



Heu, parles-tu de ta *biblitohèque* (soit LA base de données "intouchable" que l'on ne peut trier que sous certains critères donnés) ou de tes* listes de lecture *(celles que tu créées en appuyant sur le bouton *+* en bas de la fenêtre qui te donne la possibilite de composer ta progra perso)  Il me semble que tu ne peux agir que sur les listes de lecture, en glissant tes chansons depuis la biblio vers la liste créée (et naturellement, dans l'ordre que tu veux).


----------



## heliotrope (30 Mai 2005)

petite coreection après test:

tu peux dans les playlists ordonner les chansons comme bon te semble en drag and drop mais attention à ne pas cliquer sur une tete de colonne


----------



## brome (30 Mai 2005)

Zyriab, est ce de l'ordre des chansons à l'intérieur d'un album dont tu parles ?

Si c'est ça, il te suffit de modifier le champ "numéro de piste" de chaque morceau.
Pour ça, tu cliques sur un morceau, tu appuies sur les touches Pomme-I pour afficher les infos du morceau, tu sélectionnes l'onglet "Infos", et là tu modifies le contenu du champ "Numéro de piste".

Pour passer au morceau suivant, tu cliques sur le bouton "suivant" en bas de la fenêtre.


----------



## zyriab (31 Mai 2005)

Je parle de la bibliothèque principale, j'ai tout fourré à l'intérieur. J'ai beau ne rien sélectionné (je ne coche pas la chanson) mais elle ne veut pas changer de place&#8230;


----------



## MacMadam (31 Mai 2005)

zyriab a dit:
			
		

> Je parle de la bibliothèque principale, j'ai tout fourré à l'intérieur. J'ai beau ne rien sélectionné (je ne coche pas la chanson) mais elle ne veut pas changer de place&#8230;


 Tu peux essayer encore longtemps, les morceaux de la Bibio ne bougeront pas. Et pour cause, c'est ta base de données, ton fourre-tout. Tu dois te créer des listes de lecture (Playlist) pour déterminer ta programmation personnelle. A ma connaissance, seules ces listes permettent de mettre tes chansons dans l'ordre que tu veux. Pour en créér une, il suffit de cliquer sur le "+" en bas de la fenêtre.


----------

